# Lower front seat?



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and fit fine...until I put on a helmet. Anyone know of a way to drop the seat another 1 or 2 inches below the lowest you can get just pressing the button?

It would also give me better piece of mind if my head was an inch or two lower in general, because right now its lined up with the frame member in the roof line above the door which seems like it would cause bit more head trauma in a side impact than just hitting the glass.

Is is possible to cut some bracket in half, or rig something else to lower it? I could live the full motorized action, but want to stop short of bolting to the floor.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can only think of swapping it out for a racing seat or buying a replacement seat from a junkyard and having them rework the mounting brackets. I've also seen upholstery shops rework the bottom cushion -- scooping out some of the foam so you sit lower in the existing chair. You can also try raising the front of the bottom cushion -- then tilting the back further. I used to have to do that in a Mustang -- and it really worked great. Very comfortable, too.


----------

